# Best cheap all around fly rod



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I just picked up a new oldschool pflueger gold medalist reel. I wanna put it on a rod I can throw dry flies for stockies and at the same time have a chance at catching a steelhead with a double nymph. Any all around rods that can do both? The more oldschool the better, this ones gonna be on the wall. Didn't know if anyone has used the new Cabelas CGR rods yet and if one in 6wt would be a good fit? I like the idea of fiberglass but I don't know if it can hold up to a fresh steely.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate to steer anybody to Cabelas, but for a rod on a budget they sometimes have great deals.


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

My backup rod is an okuma Crisium, I used it for years. It is on Amazon 50-70 dollars. I've found if u want a rod over 9.5 ft, good rods start at $160, unless u go used on eBay.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

A lot of steelhead were caught before graphite rods were being made. If you really want old school, then go full old school and live with the limitations. I like the slower action the old rods have and just dont try to cast the whole line on them. One of the models of Cabelas Three Forks rods still has a mod action, I think the 8.5' in 5 wt but would check to be sure. Gives you the action with less weight for less fatigue.


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

I've had good luck with Fenwick's HMG series of fly rods. Pretty good bang for the buck. My nephew landed a good size steelhead on my 9' 5wt this weekend, rod held up fine but would've been easier on a 6wt I'm sure.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

If you can find a Dick Swan noodle rod or an Old Berckley lightning rod snatch it up. I have been fishing my 9 ft berkley since high school (1993) and it has been put thru the ringer and still fish it today. I also bought the Dick Swan 10ft back in the day (2004) and it has also served me very well with no reason to buy another for drifting. Old rods are had for a bargin and fish great


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, Fly rod? Ha, thought you meant noodle. Anyway, I have a redington red fly 10ft 6wt with reel and line for sale cheap. $75 and its yours if interested.


----------



## FlyOnBass1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Can't beat the Redington Path Outfit for under $200.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

You could do a lot worse than a TFO rod. Quite a few of my buddies use their 8 wt BVK rods in the bays. Also, take a look on EBay and/or some of the fishing websites for a good used rod. A few years back, I bought a really nice Sage Vantage 7'6" 3wt on Ebay for $150 and a Sage Xi3 8wt off a fishing site for around $400. Both were like new and still get used often.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I've heard some good things about the Redington Vapen rods. Not fiberglass, but can be had for a good price. If you want a really nice bargain, keep an eye open for a St. Croix rod. Older ones are made in the USA, as are newer higher end models. Even their lower models are made in Mexico under supervision of US staff.... https://www.ebay.com/itm/St-Croix-G...443054?hash=item2854259d2e:g:k30AAOSwdRpapU-y


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I ended up going with a 7’ 5wt Cabelas CGR rod. A little underweightfor steelhead but will do great work on the pellet heads this weekend. I’ll get some pictures up soon.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

For the price great little rods


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

At $100 or so a cabelas or Fenwick. 200 go to.
For all around get a 9ft 5 or 6wt. A 6 throws the widest range of fly sizes so I consider it the best all around, but it's a bit heavy on panfish. Though I have still fished small midges on light tipper on a 6. Traditionally 5wts are usually the recommended rod, the are fine but the really struggle with moderate streamers and poppers, a six I can still do light salt, steelhead, even pike. But if you are looking for more panfish pond bass, trout a 5wt.
Note this does not mean the lighter rod won't land a steelhead or big bass, this is based on the rods ability to cast. The 9ft recommendation is based on casting as well, shorter or longer catch fish fine but for all around stick with 9ft.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Picked up at TCO NXT 5wt 9' today online from Cabela's. Missed the sale by two days but the honored it and no shipping. All for $160. Not too bad for a novice set up i figure.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

St. Croix Rio Santo excellent cheap rod, my 8 wt is dang sturdy and well balanced. Can find them usually under $150


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

I fish a 8' 6wt $25 eagle claw fiberglass featherweight more often then my expensive setups. Cheapest, toughest, best casting rod I've ever used.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice array of fish there. If it’d ever stop raining, and water receded I could give’r a go


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Orvis Clearwater series, good bang for buck, has the warranty. Been using a 5 and 7 wts, no complaints.


----------

